# Gregg Avedon...



## Marky (Aug 3, 2005)

Hes the model that grazes a lot of the mens health magazines. I found his take on eatting well insightful. he basically recommend (if i remember correctly) eatting a palm size of protein, 2 palm size of veggies, and a palm size of grains. I've been following his routine for a while and seen some great results. basically eatting 3 meals and about five snacks. His push-pull routine is crazy. I've been on it for about 5 weeks and it has litterally change my physique. this is basically what he recommends:
all drop sets
monday- chest, shoulders and tris
tues- legs, back and bis
thurs- chest, shoulders, and tris
friday- legs back and bis
The leg days are crazy! 
any comments on this?


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

I have big hands so I might be over eating on his diet plan?


----------



## Marky (Aug 3, 2005)

its a generalized idea. just guesstimate...


----------



## rpoclt (Aug 22, 2005)

Marky, where did you read info on Gregg?  Sound's interesting...I'd like to check it out.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 22, 2005)

I would have to see the exercises, and the volume.  If you train the 2 largest groups(back/legs) on the same day, volume/intensity needs to be adjusted accordingly.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 23, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I would have to see the exercises, and the volume. If you train the 2 largest groups(back/legs) on the same day, volume/intensity needs to be adjusted accordingly.


 I agree. I used to do deadlifts and ATG squats on the same day. Only after I changed it to separate days did I see amazing gains in strength. Intensity and volume are indirectly proportional, and I'd rather have intensity.


----------



## Marky (Aug 23, 2005)

www.greggavedon.com I've been doing it about 8 weeks now, its tough but effective. check it out.


----------



## rpoclt (Aug 25, 2005)

I did the Pull day yesterday and loved it.


----------

